# new Hard Rock Park in Myrtle Beach



## jazzeaw (Jun 9, 2008)

Has anyone been to the new hard rock park in Myrtle beach/  How is it?  Where do you get discount tickets/  the website  say $40 per day special during June.  I am wondering if it is worth the $40 per peson for  6 people


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 9, 2008)

I will be there in August and plan to go. All I know at this point is what I saw on Good Morning America and the net. For $40 a person, I don't think you can go too wrong. I'm sure it will be closer to $60 during the peak season.


----------



## bdh (Jun 9, 2008)

jazzeaw said:


> Has anyone been to the new hard rock park in Myrtle beach/  How is it?  Where do you get discount tickets/  the website  say $40 per day special during June.



We did the "hard hat" tour about 2 weeks before it really opened up - didn't get to ride any rides or see any shows.  While it is not a very large park, there is alot to see/do between the rides, sidewalk entertainers, shopping, eating and shows.  They say it is not an "amusement or theme park", its an "entertainment" park.

While I couldn't tell you where to get discount tickets, I do think it would be worthwhile to go.  They are going to be open late, like 1:00 or 2:00am - so you can go to the beach in the morning, rest in the early afternoon, then hit the park and still have lots of time to visit the various areas of the park.


----------



## Flo (Jun 9, 2008)

My understanding is that they also charge $10 to park. And regular price is $50. They may be running a special now. Here's the web site:
http://www.hardrockpark.com/index3.php


----------

